# Removing "Clingers" from vines on press board siding



## jamiedolan (Aug 26, 2010)

What is the easiest way to remove the million "clingers" that ivy attaches to houses that it grows on? (they are on several hundred square feet)

It is 12" lap pressboard siding. We have pressure washed them off stucco, but I'm not sure if I can get them off pressboard with a pressure washer without damaging the pressboard. The siding is sound and generally free of damage, no flaking paint, just faded.

I can test the pressure washer this afternoon, but though I would ask first, as I am sure this is common in many area. Fortunately, this type of climbing ivy is not terribly common here. 


Thanks

Jamie


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Palm sander.


----------



## jamiedolan (Aug 26, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Palm sander.


:thumbsup:

Thanks. I have a little easy to handle random orbit that I upgraded to for sanding cabinets, but have used it on several things and found it is pretty tough. I'll give it a go on the siding this afternoon.

Thanks much;
Jamie


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Ummmm, pre 1978? Dust? Lead? Certified?


----------



## caman agus sliotar (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow. 
Really? Lead Nazi-ing on line now is it?


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

caman agus sliotar said:


> Wow.
> Really? Lead Nazi-ing on line now is it?


Sure it's all over, where have you been? With fines at 30k per day you better be sure.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

We just completed a home covered with ivy. We used the rotating tip in the pressure washer & it did a great job. It was a brick & wood home though & doubt I would try that on press board siding residence. Scrape & sand.


----------

